# Two medium sharks and flounders



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I wouldn't call these ones little but I wouldn't call em real big either. So, let's call em medium. Only got 4 flounda as I had the shark rod out and can only go so far in either direction before I start getting nervous. I got the 4 that were silly enough to be within my range though.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

More photos


----------



## 07 Fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice catch!! Could definitely get sporty going after flounder with those around.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice and fat fish thks for posting


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome! I wouldn't call them little by any means. Those young Bulls fight very hard. Where were you fishing?


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

On base


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful sharks, caught and released I'm assuming. How where the flounders caught, they are another species that has eluded me so far?


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Yes and of course I didn't have the NOAA tagging crap with me as I had only planned on lookin fer flounder. Flounders are caught on live mullet.


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

"Live mullet," stuck on a jighead and drug along the bottom?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice as usual!!! Great job!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

RipinLips said:


> "Live mullet," stuck on a jighead and drug along the bottom?


Carolina rig. I suppose a jig would work but they wouldn't be able to swim around as much to attract attention.


----------

